# Another valve id please



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Well I gone through my tapco book and can't find this valve or stem. I looked as altmans California brass hansgrohe and grohe


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

What part of Houston did you find this? In case you didn't know about it, here's a great site for identifying the brand and purchasing if you want, also: http://arpny.com/ It looks like Grohe to me. It looks like the thermostatic balancing spool is the part you are holding in the photo. Is that what you are trying to replace?


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> What part of Houston did you find this? In case you didn't know about it, here's a great site for identifying the brand and purchasing if you want, also: http://arpny.com/ It looks like Grohe to me. It looks like the thermostatic balancing spool is the part you are holding in the photo. Is that what you are trying to replace?


I need both. I saw the grohe but it's not the same


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Try that website. What part of town is this located? Memorial or river oaks, by chance?


----------



## Yoram Manzur (Sep 17, 2009)

It looks like a Dornbrach thermovalve and volume control. I need a better close up or a picture of the trim.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Well the customer found it. Its a La Toscana


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

And that's why I quit trying to learn every different valve. All the thermostatic valves like that all start looking the same to me. Also, there are a lot of oddball or new brands that copy other brands. I just use my smart phone and that website I suggested. Or I just go to Stanco. Glad you found out the brand, JC.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

jc-htownplumber said:


> Well the customer found it. Its a La Toscana


I've never heard of La Toscana Faucets. I had a single hole kitchen pull out spray faucet the other day that was the brand "Greens" or "Green". They had a website and all but another oddball brand that was unknown to me. He ended up replacing the faucet thankfully so I didn't have to hassle with locating a part.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I just have her to options

Tell her to contact the manufacturer and try and get the parts. 

Or replace the valve


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

i always take the odd stuff to ward at Uplumb it


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I got an ace hardware to die for


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Try Alfano plumbing online. Large amount of stems


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

She ended up just buying the valve online. It was cheaper, all we did was rob the new cartridge and installed it.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

jc-htownplumber said:


> I got an ace hardware to die for


Memorial and dairy Ashford location?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've ordered parts from them before, ship from New Jersey.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

jc-htownplumber said:


> Well I gone through my tapco book and can't find this valve or stem. I looked as altmans California brass hansgrohe and grohe


http://lockeplumbing.com/detail.asp...TH&r1=WHE-USS25C&r2=GRU-595916&r3=FEI-NL9-LED

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## MNplumb1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Here is my handy dandy list from my ferguson salesmen, but I do not see that on the sheets. It is a very handy list though.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Memorial and dairy Ashford location?


Exactly always try to play stump john. He always seems to win


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

jc-htownplumber said:


> Exactly always try to play stump john. He always seems to win



Yeah, when its the weekend or you're not near Stanco, that Ace is hard to beat. They are the only ones who still stock the POS Valley stems. I try to stick w/ supply houses but ACE is good.


----------

